# Lowrodders Builds



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

hello everbody im new to the forum and id like to share my builds with you all.

This one was built when i was 13. I bought this car at a craft shop for two bucks since it had missing and broken parts(windshield was cracked in half, rear of the car is missing a small chunk)


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

1949 Mercury with duplicolor color shif paint. its got right hand drive and had nissan SR20 motor that i need to find somewhere in my room.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Here you can see the right hand drive and its got two nos bottles in the back seats.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: LLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW RRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE BUILDS BROTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

heres a quick build i did for my little cousin


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

AMC Rambler curbside


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I LIKE THE COLOR!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Mr. 1/16th


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool stuff man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Some projects im working on

65 impala and 66 chevelle









63 impala just needs rims









buick regal need rims,interior,and new paint









1/10 scale 67 rc replica of my friends car


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

all the cars that are waiting to be built


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

NICE BUILDS :thumbsup: 
LOOKS LIKE U GOT A LOT OF WORK AHEAD OF U!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice load you got there :biggrin: can`t wait to see them project done


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

any of them 1/20th scale blazers for sale i need one


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

PM sent LOWVANMAN


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice stuff.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2008, 02:14 PM~11761543
> *very nice stuff.
> *


x2


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Oct 1 2008, 01:20 AM~11747124
> *all the cars that are waiting to be built
> 
> 
> ...





hey bro if your looking for wheels i got a few sets i'll trade im looking for 1 66 wagon and 1 80's caddy lmk


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres a 65 i just finished tonight


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

soon as i get some cash im ordering a bunch of 1109's


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

i got these in the mail yesterday


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn i have that purple ford
its a damn good rc to burn out with
but the motors died and now when i get the money i will continue to make it a model lucky that you got that chevy too
where did you get them?


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

i got em on ebay for $30 each


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

what do you want for that 57 chevy lowrider kit


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

heres my collection of rc's. six of them i still have brand new still in thier boxes.


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 7 2008, 02:09 AM~12087883
> *i got these in the mail yesterday
> 
> 
> ...



the only one that i could find was the r/c chevy ss truck with the airbag suspension


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the wheels for the Snoop Deville fit the 1/12 57 bel air nicely


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

i just bought this power wheels corvette for my little brother. i plan on adding a double din radio, speakers, black paint job and flashing police lights. 
i changed out the yellow bulbs for some white leds and it made a huge difference


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jan 6 2009, 11:37 PM~12629631
> *i just bought this power wheels corvette for my little brother. i plan on adding a double din radio, speakers, black paint job  and flashing police lights.
> i changed out the yellow bulbs for some white leds and it made a huge difference
> 
> ...


  
nice car I have a old powerwheels that i am working on that has replaced frame,1din cd player, 10 inch dolly tires, upulstered zebra print foam coverd seat 
2 4inch speakers and 33cc scooter motor.
way to go dogg keep th good work up.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres two of my rc cars at a show in santa ana, ca. mine are the 67 impala and cadillac, the 64 belongs to a member of sick side cc.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

cool shit homie


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

So i started painting another of my rc cars. its a 67 impala and i decided to make this one a lowrod. All it needs now is some clear and chromed bumpers


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice collection you got there Homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Mar 23 2009, 02:25 AM~13359777
> *Heres two of my rc cars at a show in santa ana, ca. mine are the 67 impala and cadillac, the 64 belongs to  a member of sick side cc.
> 
> 
> ...


Supernice pics bro!! :thumbsup: RS '67 is still one of my favorite 1/12 RC car bodies.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dude that 67 is SICK!whered you get the wheels?


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 24 2009, 05:13 PM~13681716
> *dude that 67 is SICK!whered you get the wheels?
> *


got them off a Jada radio control 69 camaro


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

got the 67 done and took it to a carshow/fundraiser at a local school.








click here for more pictures


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Finally got some rims on my old 63


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Got this one done too


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

finished this edsel two weeks ago


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12130098
> *heres my collection of rc's. six of them i still have brand new still in thier boxes.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SCALE ARE THE CADDYS AND THE 58 IMPALAS? :biggrin:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

im currently workin on a replica of my friends 74 monte


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 11 2009, 10:30 PM~13859701
> *WHAT SCALE ARE THE CADDYS AND THE 58 IMPALAS? :biggrin:
> *


theyre all 1/12 scale


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@May 12 2009, 12:32 AM~13859715
> *theyre all 1/12 scale
> *


GRACIAS!! I BUILT A 1:18TH 1963 HOPP'N HYDRO INTO A 1/16TH SCALE LOW ROD  I WOULD LIKE TO BUILD A 58 R/C INTO A CUSTOM LOW RIDER IN 1/12TH IF I CAN FIND ONE


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

hey i havent posted anything in almost a year. ive been working on project but just havent gotten around to posting.

heres a Chrysler 300


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

got some new rims on the 63. i built this one about 10 years ago.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

got rims on this one two.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

some new projects i got.

1/20 camaro im building for my sister


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

1/20 toyota wanna do a new frame on this one


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

and a 300c wagon


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

this eclipse is almost done just need a switch for the led underbody kit


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

led headlights in my 1/12 rc cadillac


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Nov 11 2008, 09:22 PM~12130098
> *heres my collection of rc's. six of them i still have brand new still in thier boxes.
> 
> 
> ...


do you have pics of the pegasus 64 dancer  i always wanted one of these dancers


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 27 2010, 10:48 PM~16437018
> *do you have pics of the pegasus 64 dancer   i always wanted one of  these dancers
> *


yeah its not built yet, just pics of the contents.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys ive been busy with other stuff and havent been posting much in the section. ive been unemployed for about 1 1/2 year now and money is getting really tight so i need to sell some stuff.  

A radio shack 1/12 scale rc car its been painted copper(the red one is just an extra body im planning on painting for something else). full function forward, reverse, left & right steering, does left and right three wheels and raises and lowers the rear end. comes with remote, 9.6v battery and charger. $50 shipped


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

also selling a 1974 cadillac snoop deville. full function forward reverse left right steering. this car only lifts the front and rear, has air bag sounds as well as snoop dog phrases, and working head and tail lights. comes with remote, charger and battery. $60 shipped


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Oct 17 2010, 06:05 PM~18834755
> *Hey guys ive been busy with other stuff and havent been posting much in the section. ive been unemployed for about 1 1/2 year now and money is getting really tight so i need to sell some stuff.
> 
> A radio shack 1/12 scale rc car its been painted copper. full function forward, reverse, left & right steering, does left and right three wheels and raises and lowers the rear end. comes with remote, 9.6v battery and charger. $50 shipped
> ...


would love to have thos an the snoop deville but i gotta save my loot for other shit.. ill keep you in mind when i get extra loot if they are stil for sale.


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

33 willys delivery now x-cab truck


















New Mini cooper custom-Rod
Corvette running gear and front and rear clips custom body side moldings tons f subtle and major mods.


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Oct 24 2010, 04:02 PM~18895654
> *33 willys delivery now x-cab truck
> 
> 
> ...



   
Ummm............ookkkk...... any reason for posting these in my thread ????????????


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Oct 24 2010, 05:02 PM~18895654
> *33 willys delivery now x-cab truck
> 
> 
> ...



post you shit in your own thread or make a thread, dont just go around and post into other peoples threads.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline (Mar 26, 2009)

So sorry thought it wa san open thead my appoligys!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

oh yeah, it does kinda look like a thread for lowrods the type of rides.

cool stuff 48!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 25 2010, 06:38 PM~18904759
> *oh yeah, it does kinda look like a thread for lowrods the type of rides.
> 
> cool stuff 48!
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jan 27 2010, 10:35 PM~16436901
> *and a 300c wagon
> 
> 
> ...



Finally got some work done on the wagon, now just gotta do the interior


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jan 28 2010, 02:32 AM~16436866
> *some new projects i got.
> 
> 1/20 camaro im building for my sister
> ...


 :biggrin: nICE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That wagon is fuckin sick!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that is a wicked Magnum


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick lookin 300


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone :cheesy: Ive been building a bit but have been behind on posting anything. Im uploading a few new cars now. Let me know what you think


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

This one went through about 3 colors before i settled on this one


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Made this one for a girl but we stopped seeing each other before i was done, so im stuck with it :uh:


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Box stock donk i built just to get me back into building


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

So far this is my favorite of all my builds, i love this color its also the color i used for my 300c wagon.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:wow: That wagon is clean as bro! i like it!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

x-2 like the blacked out trim :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that wagon is MEAN. love the black accents. really diggin that color too. Every project I look at & think.. that'd be dope in gunmetal. ***** need a color wheel :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

me likes that wagon!! very mean looking homie! :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Man the wagon is COLD. I like it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn man... That wagon is fuckin off the hook!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrodder_@Jan 27 2010, 11:28 PM~16436823
> *got rims on this one two.
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this one alot.. and the wagon is has the perfect stance ...


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 2 2011, 11:23 PM~20004407
> *I like this one alot.. and the wagon is has the perfect stance ...
> *



Thanks it reminds me of your 65 :biggrin:


----------



## RuthlessRuben209 (Sep 7, 2011)

Lowrodder whats up man!! I just got done looking at all your builds and bro that wagon you posted here last, is the shit!!!! I love the color scheme you chose on that build. That one right there inspires me to build something a lil more out of my element like that. Keep up the good work man!!


----------



## SamIam (Jul 10, 2012)

Man..these post are from a while back..do you still have any Radio Shack RC lowriders? Any for sale? Hit me up with pictures of it. 310-292-0653


----------

